# Condo for Rent, South Harbour, Pensacola Beach, Wet slip available



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

I just listed my condo on the beach for rent. If anyone is interested, I will be offering discounts to forum members. 

Also, if a forum member refers a client that rents a week, the member will get $75.00. 

Here's the listing:

http://www.vrbo.com/232951

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

Dave,

Thanks again for renting us your condo. It really made getting out of the house for the floor sanding a nice getaway (at least for Becky & the kids...some of us had to work everyday  

If you are wanting to rent a first-class condo...get w/ Dave. Here's a pic from the balcony...there may or may not have been a cold beverage enjoyed during the process...there was!


----------

